# TRA Assessment - Electronic euipment trade worker



## BINAJ (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Experts, 

In the process of applying for TRA assessment under the ANZSCO title Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I do have 10 years of experience + diploma in electronic engineering. 

My electronics experience is in the medical equipments, is it OK to proceed with the same ANZSCO since my experience is not in the same field as mentioned below, Please reply.

342313 ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT TRADES WORKER:
Installs, maintains and repairs electronic equipment and systems such as audio and visual reproduction equipment, home entertainment system, computers and electronic security systems.
Skill Level: 3
Specializations:
Audiovisual Technician
Fire Alarm Technician
Home Theatre Technician
Security Technician
Video Technician


----------



## Rajudevadas (Sep 13, 2016)

BINAJ said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In the process of applying for TRA assessment under the ANZSCO title Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I do have 10 years of experience + diploma in electronic engineering.
> 
> ...


You will have to contact vetassess for offshore skill assessment program and they will be able to answer your query. Details can be found in the below site.
vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/trade-occupations


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Rajudevadas said:


> You will have to contact vetassess for offshore skill assessment program and they will be able to answer your query. Details can be found in the below site.
> vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/trade-occupations


Trade worker assessment is done by TRA not vetassess.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

BINAJ said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In the process of applying for TRA assessment under the ANZSCO title Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I do have 10 years of experience + diploma in electronic engineering.
> 
> ...


MEDICAL Equipment? Elaborate .


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Should be okay as long as you fulfill some of the job responsibilities as as shown here...

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a question about the assessment authority. I have a Diploma in Electronics and followed by 8 years of experience as an Electronic Instrument trade worker. But I have completed a Bachelors of Electrical and Electrical engineering as part time.

Can I apply to TRA for my experience assessment for my diploma and Approach VETASSESS for my degree qualification claim (point advise service)?

Or approach VETASSESS for my degree and 8 years of skilled experience together?

Can anyone advise on this?

Thanks & regards,
Sony.


----------



## leonkenedy (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello BINAJ!

I have a same question. My job is about medical equipment such as: syringe pump, volumetric pump, dialysis machine,... Do you have successful to do your SA or farther, you granted a visa or not?

Thank you very much!


----------



## engg.siemensctscan (Apr 12, 2020)

BINAJ said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In the process of applying for TRA assessment under the ANZSCO title Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I do have 10 years of experience + diploma in electronic engineering.
> 
> ...




Good day, 


Im also ECE polytechnic diploma holder. Working in medical engineering field as service engineer.

Did you get to know how TRA assesses diploma after 10th.


It can help me to find out and save time. 



Thanks
Harsh.


----------

